# Looking for train nuts



## vicmeister (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi - I am new to this forum and am looking for fellow train nuts. I live in Lizton Indiana - 20 miles west of Indy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No nuts here just fruit loops.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> No nuts here just fruit loops.


hey I resemble that remark


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to this site......sorry to see that Joe thinks he resembles a "fruit loop"


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Vic, Welcome aboard, I'm a tad north of you (West of the intersection of IN 25 & IN 15.) 
J.C.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

vicmeister said:


> Hi - I am new to this forum and am looking for fellow train nuts. I live in Lizton Indiana - 20 miles west of Indy.


welcome, Im here in Louisville!! not sure how far (at least an hour drive I suspect) I am from you exactly!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I'm a genuine train or railnut, and love it. Sadly I'm clear across the country from you in AZ, but like you have been bitten big time and the addiction is permanent.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyvemaskin said:


> Well, I'm a genuine train or railnut, and love it. Sadly I'm clear across the country from you in AZ, but like you have been bitten big time and the addiction is permanent.


The OP has not logged back on since 9/11.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

vicmeister said:


> Hi - I am new to this forum and am looking for fellow train nuts. I live in Lizton Indiana - 20 miles west of Indy.


Vic,
There's a great model train store on the East side of Indy. Washington 
Street just west of the circle.
I hit it every time I visit my kids in Noblesville.
Welcome aboard and have fun.
Bob


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Vic,

Welcome aboard! I've been absent from here for so long, I feel like a newbie again:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------

